# My spoiled kids



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

So I finally came around to taking pics of these and I thought i would share. For anyone with kids, and parents who are not opposed to their kids watching the occasional movie on a roadtrip... these are made to match the factory leather and though the headrests are a little bigger than the stock ones this is a complete headrest replacement system - all in one - works great and I love the stock look! 
Pics for clicks


----------



## 98AudiboyA4 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: My spoiled kids (zuma)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lucky kids and must say does look like an perfect OEM match


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: My spoiled kids (98AudiboyA4)*

hmm.. looks good.


----------



## mahls10 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: My spoiled kids (bhb399mm)*

that's great for the kids. Not sure if I would do it, the color of the leather doesn't really match up. Or maybe its my monitor? I'm sure the kids will love it though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: My spoiled kids (mahls10)*

nice install.


----------

